# glühende schrift



## Corex (2. Januar 2004)

hallo zusammen,

erstmal ein schönes neue Jahr 2004 wünsche ich euch! 

Aber zu meiner Frage.....wie bekomme ich diesen Schrifteffekt hin?
Ein Tut wäre super...ein paar tips wären auch ausreichend.

Danke!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (3. Januar 2004)

man sollte eigentlich annehmen, daß Dir die Boardeigene  Suchfunktion bekannt ist. Diese findet z.B. dieses:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials64.html


Dunsti


----------



## Corex (3. Januar 2004)

ok hab mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt.

Ich meine diesen schweif hinter dem Text!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (3. Januar 2004)

ach so  nach dem Betreff dachte ich, Du meinst die Schrift an sich.

Ich würde den "Schweif" mal so probieren: 

- die Ebene mit dem Text zweimal duplizieren. 

- das erste Duplikat von der Mitte nach rechts löschen, und mit Bewegungsunschärfe, oder Verzerrungseffekt (Filter: Wind) den Text nach rechts "ziehen"

-das Gleiche mit dem zweiten Duplikat nur nach rechts.


Dunsti


----------



## Corex (3. Januar 2004)

nein leider klappt das nicht :-(

Vielleicht wurd es mit einen 3d prog gemacht. Wie C4D oder so und dann eben shader angewenden. Denn man sieht das der schweif Kontoren der schrift haben.


----------



## Mark (3. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch der *Radial-Blur*, umgeschaltet zum *Zoom*, statt Spin. Diesen "beinahe Extrude" dann noch zurechtskalieren und evtl. nachblurren...


----------



## Corex (3. Januar 2004)

Hi pinky....schön auch dich hier zu sehen *g*

Also das hatte ich auch probiert. Alledings produziert der radial weichzeichner alle strahlen nach vorn :-( zudem streut er sie....! Was meinst du mit  *ZOOM* 

Noch ne Idee


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (3. Januar 2004)

Ich würde die Text-Ebene duplizieren, auf diese dann blurren und perspektivisch verzerren. Inwiefern man das aber so nach hinten verzerren kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Mtbdesk (3. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht helfen dir folgende Tutorials weiter - sind zwar auf englisch, aber sollte klappen 

http://user.fundy.net/morris/photoshop6.shtml 
http://user.fundy.net/morris/photoshop16.shtml


----------



## ephiance (7. Januar 2004)

jeden buchstaben einzeln schreibem
jede buchstaben ebene duplizieren
jeweils die untere von jedem mit radial blur und der einstellung der position des buchstabens nach zufolge bearbeiten
jede von diesen ebenen noch einmal duplizieren
diese dann jeweils gaussch blurren
gegebenenfalls noch den ebenen effekt schein nach aussen anwenden


----------



## subzero (7. Januar 2004)

Also, so ein Beispiel wäre echt nicht schlecht.. *g*
Ich persönlich hab voll kein Plan was du willst 

Also dieses Ray Of Light is meiner ansicht nach überhaupt keine gluht 
und Was fürn Schweif ?
Bei mir wurde keine Grafik angezeigt...


----------



## ephiance (9. Januar 2004)

tut mir leid, aber dann bist du wohl auch noch nicht weit genug so etwas zu machen 
freunde dich etwas mehr mit photoshop an, dann verstehst du meine beschreibung des vorgehens auch.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. Januar 2004)

ephiance: Auch für dich gilt die Netiquette, also bitte dran halten, danke.


----------



## dadiscobeat (10. Januar 2004)

Hmm ... Weiss nicht ob der Effekt unter den Tutorials enthalten ist, aber da sind jede Menge Texteffekte und vielleicht schaust du einfach mal durch.

Link 

Sind bestimmt ein paar nützliche Sachen dabei.

daDiscoBeat


----------



## ephiance (10. Januar 2004)

gourad. ich war doch lediglich ehrlich aber dennoch nicht unfreundlich meiner empfindung nach?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ephiance _
> *gourad. ich war doch lediglich ehrlich aber dennoch nicht unfreundlich meiner empfindung nach? *



Ich meinte eher wegen Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## ephiance (10. Januar 2004)

Achso. Die hab ich mir beim Schreiben im Internet eigentlich abgewöhnt. Wenn man so viel schreibt stört die nur


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (11. Januar 2004)

Ja, aber hier wird nun mal Wert darauf gelegt, da man so die Beiträge viel besser verstehen kann und das dürfte eigentlich im Sinne aller User sein.


----------



## subzero (11. Januar 2004)

*hehe* 
Meinte ephiance mich?
der Post war eigentlich für den Verfasser dieses Threads bestimmt...


----------

